# anyone know where i can get a decent pair of tigerstripe bdus



## iceman (Apr 30, 2010)

anyone have any ideas or good gear links of them?


----------



## MilTroop (Apr 30, 2010)

See here.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm giving away regular BDUs for free, do they have to be tiger stripes?


----------



## iceman (May 1, 2010)

tigerstripe is preffered yet anything will do as long as it blend in, :)


----------



## pardus (May 1, 2010)

Blend into what??? Tiger stripe and BDU are different! :uhh:


----------



## iceman (May 1, 2010)

im an ignorant brit i was reffering to the style of the uniform and not the pattern itself my bad im a dumbass


----------



## pardus (May 1, 2010)

iceman said:


> im an ignorant brit i was reffering to the style of the uniform and not the pattern itself my bad im a dumbass


 
Get DPMs, it's a better cam and more comfortable IMO.


----------

